# Occupancy Classification F-1 or B????????????????????



## charlie (Feb 8, 2013)

Have a proposed 1000 sq. ft. laundromat selfservice. We are having a discussion as to clasification. I say F-1 co-worker says B. Would like your imput.:cheers


----------



## fatboy (Feb 8, 2013)

Just a quick stab, no code book, I would go with a B.


----------



## midwestFCO (Feb 8, 2013)

Using 2009 IBC, B Use Group because it is self-service.


----------



## north star (Feb 8, 2013)

*= = + = =*

"B"  as well !

*+ + = + +*


----------



## Frank (Feb 8, 2013)

B for self service,  The F-1 is factory type central laundry plant.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 8, 2013)

Agree with Frank

302.1 General.

........ Where a structure is proposed for a purpose that is not specifically provided for in this code, such structure shall be classified in the group that the occupancy most nearly resembles, according to the fire safety and relative hazard involved.

Big difference between a Laundry and a Laundromat


----------

